# Modification of post unsubscribing the poster from the thread



## geve

Hello,

It's something I had noticed a few months ago: when someone (a moderator) modifies one of my posts, it unsubscribes me from the thread. It happened to me in the French-English forum when a moderator fixed a link in one of my posts, and sent me a PM to tell me - that's how I realized that there had been new posts made to this thread but there was no blue icon next to the thread title and the thread wasn't in my subscribed threads any more. 
It happened again in the Cultural discussions today, with a thread that I had started. 

Has anyone else noticed this? Is it a bug? And... is it possible to fix it?

geve


----------



## Jana337

Hi Geve,

I have never heard of this! I know that I can unsubscribe everyone from a thread if I move the posts into a new thread, but this probably does not happen too often. 

Has anyone noticed the same?

Jana


----------



## geve

_



Last edited by Jana337 : Today at 05:05 PM. Reason: I am trying to unsubscribe Geve from this thread : ) 

Click to expand...

_Hi Jana! Congratulations, you succeeded!  With this post I'll be subscribed again, phew.



			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hi Geve,
> 
> I have never heard of this! I know that I can unsubscribe everyone from a thread if I move the posts into a new thread, but this probably does not happen too often.


 I've noticed indeed that I wasn't subscribed to threads that were created with posts moved from another one.



			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Has anyone noticed the same?


 The problem is, people might not notice it, because they just don't get notifications. I wouldn't have noticed if the moderator hadn't mentioned the thread and I went back to it to check...


----------



## geve

_



Last edited by Jana337 : Today at 06:40 PM. Reason: testing whether I can do it in subsequent posts as well

Click to expand...

_Yes, you can  I need to be very vigilant with you playing with your wand! 

Do you have a way to know if I'm subscribed to a thread or not?


----------



## Jana337

geve said:
			
		

> Yes, you can  I need to be very vigilant with you playing with your wand!
> 
> Do you have a way to know if I'm subscribed to a thread or not?


No, I don't.

It must be a Geve-specific bug! 

Jana


----------



## timpeac

I tested it too by creating a new log-in, posting and thus having a subscribed thread, and then logging in as me and editing that post. My new-creation was not unsubscribed.

It does seem like it is Geve specific!


----------



## Gardefeu

A browser problem, maybe, Geve [it often is]? What is yours?


----------



## geve

Whyyyyyyy me??? 

I use Internet Explorer.
I was hoping it happened to others too, so that it would be interesting to find a cure for this. 
But it looks like I have an orphan disease


----------



## cuchuflete

We have instructed the forum software vendor to create mildly sarcastic, Geve-specific bugs in every new build.  They are being most obediant.  I did the same as Tim, with Firefox 1.5.0.6 for Mac, and had no loss of subscription.  Geve is obviously special.  But then, we knew that!


----------



## fenixpollo

This bug doesn't seem to be working properly, cuchu. If it were, then vB would subscribe me to the threads that geve is being deleted from.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Do you want her to become totally paranoid? 
Maybe there is an issue with her IE options (with cookies, or... whatever?) or it is due to her WR options.
Mike, what would you say about this gevesque bug? Is it already ranked in the Bug Parade?


----------



## fenixpollo

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Do you want her to become totally paranoid?


 geve doesn't strike me as the paranoic type. the forum software has played tricks on her before, you see...


----------



## geve

Well, I'm glad you're all having fun. Could you be just a little less noisy at it? Some people are in serious sorrow here.  

Maybe it _is_ targetted to a certain category of people. 
Maybe it affects only dizzy blondes - oh no, wait, I seem to remember that Fenix and Tim fit in this category too!  

I can't understand how it can come from *my* browser, since it happens when *someone else* does something


----------



## mkellogg

Hi geve,

I'm not sure what is happening.   After I upgrade the forum to the newest version (3.6.0) in the next week or two, let's test it again to see if it is still a problem, and see if any other user has the same problem.

Technically, it doesn't matter what browser you are using.  From what geve is saying, she should see the thread disappear from this list immediately after the post is edited.

Mike


----------



## geve

Hi Mike,


mkellogg said:


> From what geve is saying, she should see the thread disappear from this list immediately after the post is edited.


That's what happened, yes.

So, who wants to unsubscribe me now?  
If it doesn't depend on my browser, could it depend on the configuration of the moderator who edits my post? (since Tim and Cuchu's tests were inconclusive...)


----------



## Jana337

I tried but there are other, unedited posts above. If I did not kick you, please open a new thread here in CS, and I will try. 

Jana


----------



## geve

_



Last edited by Jana337 : Today at 03:57 PM. Reason: I tend to be very good at it. : D

Click to expand...

_Ah-ha! Not any more!  


			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> If I did not kick you, please open a new thread here in CS, and I will try.


The treasure hunt continues here...


----------



## Moogey

*Warning: Some may consider this a "computerese" post! Don't read if you think you'll be confused! *

I can understand how this can happen if there's faulty programming logic.

When you post in a topic, if you have it auto-subscribe, it sets a subscription to that topic.

If a moderator splits or merges topics, and if the logic is faulty, the forum would not adjust your subscriptions to the newly split or merged topic.

Hope I didn't confuse anyone like last time 

-M


----------



## geve

Moogey said:


> *Warning: Some may consider this a "computerese" post! Don't read if you think you'll be confused! *


Your warning didn't scare me, and I read your post nonetheless  

I understand what you're saying, but this is not what had happened here: on the two cases I noticed (but there might have been others!!), a moderator simply _edited_ one of my posts (to fix a link I had posted in someone else's thread, to add a comment to the original post of a thread I had started, or to test one's powers as in this thread ). I still don't know how this happened, or why it hit me and not others, but it seems that the problem is now solved.


----------



## timpeac

And why would it happen to la belle Gève alone?


----------



## geve

timpeac said:


> And why would it happen to la belle Gève alone?


_Now_ I'm getting paranoid... Is your question a rhetorical one, hinting at the conspiracy theory? Are you all -you devilish moderating lot- fiddling with my subscriptions (and mine only) for some arcane purpose? This wouldn't be the first time, hein Tim 

So no one thinks it could be the other way around? That Jana (and at least two other mods) had this unsubscribing power, and some didn't (sorry, guys)?


----------



## Jana337

geve said:


> _Now_ I'm getting paranoid... Is your question a rhetorical one, hinting at the conspiracy theory? Are you all -you devilish moderating lot- fiddling with my subscriptions (and mine only) for some arcane purpose? This wouldn't be the first time, hein Tim
> 
> So no one thinks it could be the other way around? That Jana (and at least two other mods) had this unsubscribing power, and some didn't (sorry, guys)?


Geve, do not lose sleep over it: I have no evidence that it was something more than a random bug. And Tim is not a Firefox user, which _might_ matter. 

Jana


----------



## timpeac

geve said:


> _Now_ I'm getting paranoid... Is your question a rhetorical one, hinting at the conspiracy theory? Are you all -you devilish moderating lot- fiddling with my subscriptions (and mine only) for some arcane purpose? This wouldn't be the first time, hein Tim
> 
> So no one thinks it could be the other way around? That Jana (and at least two other mods) had this unsubscribing power, and some didn't (sorry, guys)?


Why don't you look over your shoulder - I'm standing there! <<Cue manic laughter>>. No I didn't mean to suggest any conspiracy or inspire paranoia - as far as I know mod actions should have the same effect whoever performs them. As Jana says it seems a random bug is the most likely explanation.


----------



## cuchuflete

Lest we grow complacent, note that the random bug is programmed to behave with blonde sarcasm in its choice of targets.


----------



## geve

I will _not_ lose sleep over this. I choose to stop dwelling on vexations of the past, and to face happily the brilliant 3.6 future that is awaiting us here. Let it be sunny and geve-friendly!


----------

